# Grizzly Jointers?



## Sprung (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm looking to sometime down the road to my next big tool purchase. I'm torn right now between a drill press or a jointer - but I think my greatest need is a jointer as I've at least got a running drill press right now. I've got an old 1960's 6" Craftsman that I picked up - finding more rust to it than I initially saw when I checked it out and bought it and I just don't have the time needed to get it put back together and up and running right now. I have a number of furniture projects that I need to get done, a few of them within the next three months before our next child is born.

Specifically I'm looking at the Grizzly G0425P. Wondering what everyone's experiences with Grizzly jointers are in general and if anyone has specific experience with the G0425/G0425P. Also, are there any other 6" jointers in the $600 and under range I should be considering?

I'd love to look at an 8" with a spiral head, but that's just not feasible for me to consider anytime in the next years, from the financial standpoint as well as the having a 220 line to power it standpoint. However, I do have access to an 8" jointer at the local cabinet shop, if needed, but that's not a privilege I want to abuse.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a grizzly 8" longbed and I love it. The grizzlies are probably one of the best bangs for the buck. I have had no trouble with mine at all. I like grizzly for their customer service and ease of obtaining parts when needed. The only thing I might add is a carbide insert cutter head, yes it does cost a little more but it is well worth it and will actually save you time and money down the road.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 14, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a grizzly 8" longbed and I love it. The grizzlies are probably one of the best bangs for the buck. I have had no trouble with mine at all. I like grizzly for their customer service and ease of obtaining parts when needed. The only thing I might add is a carbide insert cutter head, yes it does cost a little more but it is well worth it and will actually save you time and money down the road.



I thought you had a Grizzly jointer, Greg. Thanks! I'm hoping to track down a Grizzly 10% off coupon and get a few more sales in over the next week or so - that would put me in reach of the 6" w/ carbide insert head.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I thought you had a Grizzly jointer, Greg. Thanks! I'm hoping to track down a Grizzly 10% off coupon and get a few more sales in over the next week or so - that would put me in reach of the 6" w/ carbide insert head.


You won't regret waiting to save your pennies for the carbide head. They run quieter, last for what seems like forever and will handle tricky grain better. Then when it does come time to change the inserts its super easy, no jigs or setting of blades. And they work with lower power 110v motors better as well. Be patient my friend, buy what you want, your gonna have that tool a long time. Thumbs up on the grizz

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> You won't regret waiting to save your pennies for the carbide head. They run quieter, last for what seems like forever and will handle tricky grain better. Then when it does come time to change the inserts its super easy, no jigs or setting of blades. And they work with lower power 110v motors better as well. Be patient my friend, buy what you want, your gonna have that tool a long time. Thumbs up on the grizz



Greg, thanks for the encouragement to stick it out for the carbide head. Between a few more sales and some Christmas gift money, I've got enough now to order this jointer this week! I'd have loved to held out even longer for an 8", but don't have the power to run one in my shop and won't anytime soon. Never did find a Grizzly coupon, but at least I've got enough now to buy it!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2015)

@Sprung 

Here are a couple options for you to look at, might involve a road trip but I could always go look at the one in Eau Claire for you and it has a carbide head in it....

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/5348356514.html

This place in in the Metro and might be worth a call to see what they have on hand...

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tld/5363222627.html

No idea what Steel City tools are like but here's an option...

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/5327167633.html

Here's a 6" Jet near me...

https://lacrosse.craigslist.org/tls/5325363923.html

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't even consider getting a jointer with blades. Just rule it out no matter how good a deal. You want carbide knives period end of story. Save your nickels until you can swing it. JMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung
> 
> Here are a couple options for you to look at, might involve a road trip but I could always go look at the one in Eau Claire for you and it has a carbide head in it....
> 
> ...



Thanks, Colin! I'd seen a couple of those - but hadn't seen that first one. I'm going to contact the seller of that one and ask some questions.

Couple of the other ones are priced that I could get either of them, get a Byrd Shelix head, and have a little money left over, so I may contact them too. Going to be in the Bloomington area on Monday, so it wouldn't be difficult to check out that Steel City one.




Kevin said:


> Don't even consider getting a jointer with blades. Just rule it out no matter how good a deal. You want carbide knives period end of story. Save your nickels until you can swing it. JMO.



As of this morning, between some sales I've made and some Christmas money, I can swing the 6" Grizzly w/ carbide - so carbide it will be! One way or another, I'm planning to get or order a jointer in the next week or so and am planning for it to have carbide - whether it's the new Grizzly, the first one Colin linked to, or one of the others and I upgrade the head myself.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Dec 19, 2015)

My 8" zrizzly with spiral cutters is a sweet machine. Glad I bought it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Thanks, Colin! I'd seen a couple of those - but hadn't seen that first one. I'm going to contact the seller of that one and ask some questions.
> 
> Couple of the other ones are priced that I could get either of them, get a Byrd Shelix head, and have a little money left over, so I may contact them too. Going to be in the Bloomington area on Monday, so it wouldn't be difficult to check out that Steel City one.
> 
> ...



I really can't afford it right now but if you do decide to pass on the first one let me know and if you came to any dealings and wheelings on it..... I just might have to pawn one of my kids to get one with a spiral head....


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I really can't afford it right now but if you do decide to pass on the first one let me know and if you came to any dealings and wheelings on it..... I just might have to pawn one of my kids to get one with a spiral head....



Will do. I e-mailed the seller of that one, as well as the sellers of the Steel City and Jet ones, with a couple questions. I already heard back from the seller and it is still available. My schedule is clear right now on the 28th and 29th and a road trip could be in order... I'll let you know what I end up doing about that first one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Greg, thanks for the encouragement to stick it out for the carbide head. Between a few more sales and some Christmas gift money, I've got enough now to order this jointer this week! I'd have loved to held out even longer for an 8", but don't have the power to run one in my shop and won't anytime soon. Never did find a Grizzly coupon, but at least I've got enough now to buy it!


Just my opinion here, but I would by the new grizz for the money its a great machine. Yes you could save some coin on a used machine but you won't know what you are getting and will have no warranty. Ask yourself do you want to work on the machine or use it? The machines above are all good machines but it's a gamble for a few bucks saved. Go for the new grizz and don't look back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just my opinion here, but I would by the new grizz for the money its a great machine. Yes you could save some coin on a used machine but you won't know what you are getting and will have no warranty. Ask yourself do you want to work on the machine or use it? The machines above are all good machines but it's a gamble for a few bucks saved. Go for the new grizz and don't look back.



Thank you Greg for pointing that out. I'm always on a tight budget so I tend to try to save a buck when I can on some things and didn't realize that new Grizzly was that close in price. I have to agree that if you can swing it the one with warranty is definitely the way to go but if money was tight one or two of those I listed might be possible alternatives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2015)

Cool Colin. The thing I was thinking about was also what he just went through with a used machine and the work involved with getting it going and him wanting to just use it. I am of the type that buys a used whatever and then restores it at my leisure. But I am a little different than most, I'm frugal (read cheap), and mechanicly inclined. And I have a weakness for old iron. But I do like new machinery as well. That grizz is a good deal for a 6" with a carbide insert head and I am a huge fan of carbides. He could always sell it if he wanted to upgrade to a 8" at a later date and it would be easier to sell a carbide insert machine from grizz than one that was upgraded to carbide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just my opinion here, but I would by the new grizz for the money its a great machine. Yes you could save some coin on a used machine but you won't know what you are getting and will have no warranty. Ask yourself do you want to work on the machine or use it? The machines above are all good machines but it's a gamble for a few bucks saved. Go for the new grizz and don't look back.





Schroedc said:


> Thank you Greg for pointing that out. I'm always on a tight budget so I tend to try to save a buck when I can on some things and didn't realize that new Grizzly was that close in price. I have to agree that if you can swing it the one with warranty is definitely the way to go but if money was tight one or two of those I listed might be possible alternatives.





woodtickgreg said:


> Cool Colin. The thing I was thinking about was also what he just went through with a used machine and the work involved with getting it going and him wanting to just use it. I am of the type that buys a used whatever and then restores it at my leisure. But I am a little different than most, I'm frugal (read cheap), and mechanicly inclined. And I have a weakness for old iron. But I do like new machinery as well. That grizz is a good deal for a 6" with a carbide insert head and I am a huge fan of carbides. He could always sell it if he wanted to upgrade to a 8" at a later date and it would be easier to sell a carbide insert machine from grizz than one that was upgraded to carbide.



Guys, thanks for that input. I've had too much rust to deal with right now on the little 6" Craftsman I picked up last year and at this point I'm just wanting a machine that will run and get me into getting work done on my far too long project list. I'm not opposed to picking up a used machine in good and running shape, or even spending an hour or two to upgrade a used machine to a carbide head myself (it would take me that long, at least, to set up a new machine...)

Now, to throw a wrench into the whole discussion... My father has told me that, if I went with a machine that was 220v, he could run a 220v line out to the garage for me. There used to be an electric hot water heater in the house, and now there's a gas one, so there is a 220v, 30amp subpanel unused right now - he'd just have to run a like to the garage from it. The question I'm going back and forth on right now is the 6" w/ carbide cutters or getting an 8" with blades, and the possibility of upgrading the 8" to a carbide head later on. To go with an 8" jointer, I'd have to get 220v run out to the garage.

Also, it looks like Grizzly is maybe switching out models? Several of their jointers are listed as being on closeout and I just went back to take another look at the 8" with blades, and it's out of stock now and says it's been discontinued.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 19, 2015)

Ask yourself whether you will need an 8", or if you just want it. Personally, I think I'd use an 8" enough to justify the cost... If I could justify the cost of purchasing one (ironic, huh?). My issue is that every time I try to 'branch out' my woodworking, something gets in the way and I can't justify spending more money to get in to something new. Plus, if I need to joint an 8" board, I'll just go over to @Gixxerjoe04's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 19, 2015)

Also an 8" machine will take up more space in your shop. I love my 8" long bed grizz, I hate the knives, I will upgrade to the carbide. In the long run it will cost more to do the upgrade then just buying it with the carbide head right from the start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I'm looking to sometime down the road to my next big tool purchase. I'm torn right now between a drill press or a jointer - but I think my greatest need is a jointer as I've at least got a running drill press right now. I've got an old 1960's 6" Craftsman that I picked up - finding more rust to it than I initially saw when I checked it out and bought it and I just don't have the time needed to get it put back together and up and running right now. I have a number of furniture projects that I need to get done, a few of them within the next three months before our next child is born.
> 
> Specifically I'm looking at the Grizzly G0425P. Wondering what everyone's experiences with Grizzly jointers are in general and if anyone has specific experience with the G0425/G0425P. Also, are there any other 6" jointers in the $600 and under range I should be considering?
> 
> I'd love to look at an 8" with a spiral head, but that's just not feasible for me to consider anytime in the next years, from the financial standpoint as well as the having a 220 line to power it standpoint. However, I do have access to an 8" jointer at the local cabinet shop, if needed, but that's not a privilege I want to abuse.


How come the 220 lines a problem.....


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm definitely leaning toward the 8" right now, though the stock of them on Grizzly's site is dropping like flies. Right now I have enough to get the 6" with carbide head. Or an 8" with knives is within reach. Or I need to find a way to come up with another $450 for the 8" with carbide head. Space is always an issue in my shop - it's a 13' x 22' one car garage - but I'd make it work with an 8" in there, if need be.

On the flipside of the coin, the local cabinet maker has an 8" jointer that I can use whenever I need to. So, if I went with a 6" jointer, I'd still have access to an 8" if I needed to joint something a little wider and I could, sometime way down the road, consider upgrading to an 8". I could definitely see me making use of an 8", if I went that route.



Sidecar said:


> How come the 220 lines a problem.....



Well, now I'm realizing it's not a problem - dad said he'd be able to run a line for me.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

I do realize that it would cost more to get the 8" with knives and then upgrade to a carbide head down the road, however I'm also at a point where I really need to have a jointer in my shop in the next few weeks and that is an option that would get me an 8" jointer now, if I decide to go that route instead of a 6".


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2015)

Should keep mouth shut but never been good at that.  Most wood I use the jointer on is pretty straight grained. Furniture frames and such. I have '78 PM with straight knives. Would NOT trade it for 6" spiral. Just me though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Should keep mouth shut but never been good at that.  Most wood I use the jointer on is pretty straight grained. Furniture frames and such. I have '78 PM with straight knives. Would NOT trade it for 6" spiral. Just me though.



Mike, I definitely value your opinion too - we've got a lot of very knowledgeable people here and I like hearing from as many as I can, especially on a purchase this large. So, no need to keep your mouth shut!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2015)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/5336356120.html
https://stcloud.craigslist.org/tls/5356820104.html
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tld/5363160476.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2015)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/tls/5352431595.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike, I'll have to check those out later. Thanks for the links! A couple of them I had seen in searching, a couple I had not.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2015)

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/tls/5365007641.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another thing to add about jointers. When doing a craigslist search- look for joiners also. Jointers are a quite simple tool- not many moving parts. 100 yr old ones are still perfectly functional. Mine was in a school- 78 works fine. 8" PM -I have not changed the knifes in it -I think I got it in 2012. Most hobby shop jointers are slightly used.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I have '78 PM with straight knives. Would NOT trade it for 6" spiral. Just me though.



Mike, just curious on this one as I want to hear both sides of the debate for carbide vs. knives - I want to make sure I've done due diligence in researching before buying - what's your reasoning for preferring the knives over a carbide cutterhead?

Also, I'm calling tomorrow about that 8" Powermatic in Sioux Falls... It's only about 2 hours away from me and could easily be plug and play, minus getting a 220v line out to the garage, and I could upgrade to a carbide cutterhead down the road if I wanted to. Been thinking about it this afternoon/evening and am thinking that an 8" jointer would be the way to go for me for the sake of wanting to make sure I've got a machine that I'm not going to be wanting to sell and upgrade a few years down the road.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 19, 2015)

Most of the use "I" get from my jointer is making sure I get "structural" members of furniture straight and flat. Now maybe others do it different but if you notice in what I build those pieces are straight grained. The really figured stuff- I - personally do not run thru the jointer. It is tension wood- moves- all the time. I usually attach it to stable wood to keep it stable. Figure is fantastic but strength nor stability is found in figure. You find strength and stability in straight tight grained wood. A Knife jointer is fine on straight grained wood. Just my application and how I use the material. But most wood you run through it, it will not matter. PS- I am still on the same blades I bought mine with- it is about time to change and get those sharpened...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks for that info, Mike. Right now I'm planning to make contact tomorrow on that 8" Powermatic and on that 8" Delta. The Delta is 3 phase, so dad and I might even get to mess around with a phase converter if that one would come home with me... (Good thing dad's well experienced with wiring and circuitry - he had to be for his job.)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2015)

Matt I run a lot of figured stuff and the value for carbide cutters really shine there. IMO, having owned and used both extensively, a carbide spiral head is worth the extra cost for any type of face jointing but especially figured woods. Honestly there is no comparison to be made but again just one man's opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 20, 2015)

Carbide is my goal, one way or another, but I can't get the best of both sides right now and get an 8" with carbide - I just can't swing that much right now. I have $1000 to make a jointer purchase happen before the year ends. Ideally I'd wait 6 months and have enough to get an 8" with carbide cutters, but have been putting my projects off long enough for lack of a jointer. In the long run I know I would be better served by an 8" jointer vs. a 6" one and I'd rather not buy a 6" and then be thinking I should have bought an 8" or be looking to upgrade it after only a few years. So, right now I'm looking at what trade-off will put me in a better position going forward for future proof-ness and long term use: Buying a 6" w/ carbide now and then likely upgrading to an 8" w/ carbide down the road. Or buying an 8" w/ knives right now and upgrading the head to carbide down the road.

If you could be in my head right now, you'd see me going back and forth a lot, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 20, 2015)

Well, I've made a final decision. Going to go with the Grizzly G0452Z - the 6" w/ carbide head. Powering an 8" wouldn't be a problem. Getting an 8" and upgrading to a carbide head later wouldn't be a problem. But, I'm thinking of how much space an 8" would take up in my small shop - too much space in a 13' x 22' shop. Plus, while I'm usually cheap and searching for a deal, for this purchase I want to get something new and with a warranty. Now, if only Grizzly's website wasn't giving me fits trying to place an order... Thinking I'm going to give up on the website and just call them tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2016)

erik s said:


> Matt I have the same grizz your looking at. Your gonna love it!



Looking at? Well, I'm kinda still looking at it - but now in my shop rather than online!  I do wish it was an 8", but I don't have the room in my shop for an 8" jointer, but I do have access to use one whenever the need may arise.

The G0452Z was delivered Thursday morning. Was able to get it unboxed, assembled, attempted to dial it in, and ran a board through it a couple times on Friday. Very nice machine - but I do need to dial it in a little better. And I think I need to check the cutters, there's one or two that seem to be taking more of a bite and digging a little deep, compared to the rest.

Overall I'm impressed by the quality. (Wasn't so impressed with having to cram my large hand and arm up the dust chute to attach one of the mounting bolts, however...) Hopefully this week I'll have a chance to get the placement of all my machines finalized for the last time and start dialing things in and putting it all to work. This shop set up and rearrange has gone on waaaaay too long!

Proof of it being in my shop (though definitely won't be finding a home in front of the table saw - that's just where I assembled and tested it.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2016)

erik s said:


> lol I took the dust shoot off. It wasn't that bad. dust port, also back on.



Was no way to remove the dust chute - I looked and wished it was possible. That hole was, what, I think about 3" x 6 or 7" rectangle - the small dimension combined with the angle didn't agree with me that well.


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2016)

Sweet Matt, glad to see you got that shiny new thing in finally!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2016)

My 8" was the same way to assemble, but I have small hands, lol. Your going to enjoy that machine Matt, it will serve you well. Once you get en dialed in you really don't have to mess with them anymore until you change the blades. Congrats on a very important piece of equipment for the shop.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 3, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> My 8" was the same way to assemble, but I have small hands, lol. Your going to enjoy that machine Matt, it will serve you well. Once you get en dialed in you really don't have to mess with them anymore until you change the blades. Congrats on a very important piece of equipment for the shop.



Thanks, Greg. I'm definitely looking forward to getting it dialed in (and re-dialing in the other machines in my shop) and putting it to good use. I've got several projects that I've been putting off for lack of a jointer, and now I get to get started on them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

